
Show HN: 60+ Beautiful Terminal Spinners for Your Command Line Applications - manrajsingh
https://github.com/ManrajGrover/halo
======
sounds
This package is only the animation.

The spinners are in
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/spinners](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/spinners)
/ [https://github.com/ManrajGrover/py-
spinners](https://github.com/ManrajGrover/py-spinners)

Which is a port of [https://github.com/sindresorhus/cli-
spinners](https://github.com/sindresorhus/cli-spinners)

~~~
manrajsingh
Hi, I'm the author of the package. Thank you for the comment. You are correct.
Halo works over py-spinners which has also been ported by me.

I spoke to @sindresorhus on Twitter and he was okay with me porting the
libraries to Python
([https://twitter.com/manrajsgrover/status/904396978531983360](https://twitter.com/manrajsgrover/status/904396978531983360)).

------
quickthrower2
Move over fidget spinners...

